# 19 weeks old long haired sable



## boomshaka (May 3, 2017)

Hi All,
New GSD owner here..Please have a look at Axel and let me know what you think.
Thanks
Silva


----------



## boomshaka (May 3, 2017)

oops.. i meant to say 19 MONTHS OLD!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

just be ready for lots of strangers stopping to ask "is that a German Shepherd? What is he mixed with? He's gorgeous. I used to have a German Shepherd. I miss him." This happens with ours all the time. He has literally stopped traffic (if traffic is light) with people wanting to comment on him.
Love that top shot, with his mane. Wonderful face


----------



## boomshaka (May 3, 2017)

car2ner said:


> just be ready for lots of strangers stopping to ask "is that a German Shepherd? What is he mixed with? He's gorgeous. I used to have a German Shepherd. I miss him." This happens with ours all the time. He has literally stopped traffic (if traffic is light) with people wanting to comment on him.
> Love that top shot, with his mane. Wonderful face


haha no hasn't stopped any traffic yet but, yes he gets a lot of attention when i take him out for walk. fortunately he is very gentle and friendly with everyone. most people comment on how silky and soft the fur is..


----------

